# Survived to see 50 years old!!!



## Sniper Bob (May 15, 2013)

I had the best day ever enjoying one of the most majestic animals on the planet....besides Bald Eagles.


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 15, 2013)

http://www.seacrestwolfpreserve.org/index.php


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2013)

Pretty cool.

Hoss


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2013)

Happy birthday and cool shot


----------



## Razor Blade (May 16, 2013)

Yes sir a cool shot. Was he just tasting you. Nice pics. Scott


----------



## Ellbow (May 27, 2013)

Love it! How neat. What an awesome organization! You are truly lucky to have that experience!
El


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 28, 2013)

Ellbow said:


> Love it! How neat. What an awesome organization! You are truly lucky to have that experience!
> El



Wish I could go again now. They have new wolf puppies you can hold and bottle feed right now.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (May 29, 2013)

Was he taking a lick to see if you were tasty enough?  LOL.


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 29, 2013)

He thought my wife tasted better!! haha


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 29, 2013)

Great pics! Y'all are braver than I am!


----------



## Canyon (May 31, 2013)

That first pic looks like you're about to lose your face to that wolf. Ears back and the look in his eye...thought you were a goners.


----------



## Nugefan (May 31, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> Great pics! Y'all are braver than I am!



you know it ... look at it's eyes , look right thru you ...


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 4, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> you know it ... look at it's eyes , look right thru you ...



A footnote to folklore:

Little Red Riding Hood Lied!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 16, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> you know it ... look at it's eyes , look right thru you ...



Actually it was good eye contact. Wolves are not blood thirsty villains you have been taught to believe your entire life. They are predators, just like a hawk, falcon, or eagle. But they are no more a threat to humans than a bald eagle is.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 16, 2013)

WoW! Very cool, indeed!


----------



## drumbum77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely awesome!!!  Coolest pictures ever!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Classe (Jul 18, 2013)

Look at that wolf's eyes!! and the ear's fold back  one false move and you are in trouble.
We had an accident last year here in sweden when a keeper was killed. The dont knew what triggered the attack but all five wolfs just tared her apart.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

happy b day im only 3 behind


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 23, 2013)

Hittin Bombs said:


> happy b day im only 3 behind



Thank You.


----------

